# mdns6 segfault

## squeegily

I have avahi configured on my network's computers; I can ping e.g., james-OptiPlex-GX620.local with no problems.

IPv6 is configured and fully functional; I can ping the internet and browse IPv6 websites.

However, when I try to ping6, wget -6, anything else to a .local domain, the program immediately says "Segmentation fault" and exits.

(I can ping IPv6 local addresses, but if any program attempts to resolve an "AAAA record" for .local domains, it experiences a segmentation fault.)

I have mdns_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] in my nsswitch.conf. Changing this to mdns6_minimal had no effect, and changing it to mdns4_minimal caused IPv6 local domains not to resolve (thus "fixing" the segfault, in a way.)

----------

## Ant P.

Same here. 3 computers, all segfault on mdns6. Been happening for a while now.

Unsurprisingly, vapier is found at the crime scene...

----------

## squeegily

Absolutely no problems with Mint 18's "libnss-mdns 0.10-7" client

Only Gentoo

----------

